# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Petro Zheji "Shqipja dhe Sanskritishtja

## Ilira2

> Nuk ju duket e drejte qe para se te merremi me biografine personale te Petro Zhejit dhe bijve te Miklosiqeve, te citohet tekstualisht Petro Zheji dhe cfare eshte shkruar nga ai mbui gurin?
> 
> Mbase eshte thenia qe i vishet Petro Zhejit eshte epasakte, mbase Petro Zheji nuk ka thene asgje mbi kete subjekt, mbase ai nuk eshte thelluar kete subjekt.
> 
> Mbrojtjet a-priori (dikush me reputacion mbase ka thene dicka, dhe kjo eshte e vertete absolute) jane me te demshme se sa nje oponence e argumentuar.


Meqe po me duket sikur mbaj pergjejgesi per hapjen e ketij diskutimi, mora mundimin te skanoj ca faqe nga libri i Petro Zhejit "Shqipja dhe Sanskritishtja". Sigurisht qe nuk kam leje per ti publikuar keto faqe po po ja le ne dore moderatorit per te gjykuar per te drejten e autorit.

----------


## Ilira2

fq. 58, 59, 60

----------


## Ilira2

fq. 61, 62

Pjesa tjeter te librave te tij me siguri qe ende gjendet neper librarite e Tiranes.

----------


## javan

Ilira2- falemderit shume per skanimet! 

Nuk e kam lexuar kete liber. Do ta gjej dhe lexoj para se te jap mendim. Disa mendime te P. Zhejit me duken me vlere, por nuk mund te konkludoj pa pare semiologjine e tij ne teresi.

Gjithashtu mendoj se jane perzier disa koncepte me gjera te tjera. Guri ne sensin qe flet Zheji (dhe kete po e them bazuar ne leximin e percipte qe i bera fleteve me lart) nuk eshte ai per te cilin shkroi Baptisti. Guri Zhejit lidhet me adhurimin e Hermesit pas mendimit tim. 

Persei pranoj se mund te jem gabim, pasi qe nuk e kam lexuar kete liber.

----------


## Ilira2

> Ilira2- falemderit shume per skanimet! 
> 
> Nuk e kam lexuar kete liber. Do ta gjej dhe lexoj para se te jap mendim. Disa mendime te P. Zhejit me duken me vlere, por nuk mund te konkludoj pa pare semiologjine e tij ne teresi.
> 
> Gjithashtu mendoj se jane perzier disa koncepte me gjera te tjera. Guri ne sensin qe flet Zheji (dhe kete po e them bazuar ne leximin e percipte qe i bera fleteve me lart) nuk eshte ai per te cilin shkroi Baptisti. Guri Zhejit lidhet me adhurimin e Hermesit pas mendimit tim. 
> 
> Persei pranoj se mund te jem gabim, pasi qe nuk e kam lexuar kete liber.


Faleminderit per mirkuptimin, Javan. Nuk di pse po krahason konceptin e Baptisit me ate te Zhejit. Une e permenda Zhejin, ne nje koment qe i drejtohej Baratit (nr. 1089).  Shkrimet e Zhejit, per mua, perforconin ate cka po thuhej ne nje diskutim mes Dalanit, gjergjenit e Baratit per guret qiellore dhe besimet e popujve ne ta.  

Afermendsh qe nuk pata per qellim ta permendja as si argument, as si kunderargument per konceptin e Baptistit mbi gurin, per arsyen e thjeshte se ky i fundit nuk kishte shkruajtur ende dicka (po flas per kete diskutim specifik).

Duket se bera gabim duke u mjaftuar me nje permendje te percipte e duke mos sjelle citate te plote nga libri i Zhejit, por une referencat i kam marre nga ju ne forum, prandaj nuk me shkoi ndermend se dikujt mund te mos i kene rene ne dore keta libra. Tjeter gje qe nuk munda te parashikoj ishte sulmi teper i nxehur ndaj nje autori te palexuar. Mend per here tjeter!

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

ilira te falenderoj

petro zhein nuk e bene nena..nuk e njoh personalisht,por me kan premtuar ta takoj.Ashtu sikurse ma kan paraqitur ai eshte nje burre shume i larte ashtu si e gjithe familja Zhej...megjithse fatkeqsisht nuk munde te jene te gjithe ne lartesin e tij...si njeri..si pjekuri edhe si dijetare.
Njofe punime te tjera dijetaresh evropian te cilet e lidhin shqipen me gjuhen me te vjeter te botes ..ndaj edhe jame me se i bindur se botimi i te madhit Zhej eshte nje histori me vete edhe 
mbrapa do i vij historia

ateher kur te mundemi te hipim ne olimpin e llogjikes edhe shkences se tij DO MUNDEMI TA KUPTOJM...fatkeqsisht vendi yne nuk ka burra qe munden ta konkurojn edhe ta drejt kuptojn te madhin Zhej...perkundrazi ka shume percarse edhe injorant qe kerkojn te na shohin kokulur edhe injorant ne jete te jetve.Rilindasit vdiqen ..me ta vdiq edhe shkenca shqiptare....Zhej eshte njeri nga RI RILINDASIT.

----------


## javan

> Faleminderit per mirkuptimin, Javan. Nuk di pse po krahason konceptin e Baptisit me ate te Zhejit. Une e permenda Zhejin, ne nje koment qe i drejtohej Baratit (nr. 1089).  Shkrimet e Zhejit, per mua, perforconin ate cka po thuhej ne nje diskutim mes Dalanit, gjergjenit e Baratit per guret qiellore dhe besimet e popujve ne ta.  
> 
> Afermendsh qe nuk pata per qellim ta permendja as si argument, as si kunderargument per konceptin e Baptistit mbi gurin, per arsyen e thjeshte se ky i fundit nuk kishte shkruajtur ende dicka (po flas per kete diskutim specifik).
> 
> Duket se bera gabim duke u mjaftuar me nje permendje te percipte e duke mos sjelle citate te plote nga libri i Zhejit, por une referencat i kam marre nga ju ne forum, prandaj nuk me shkoi ndermend se dikujt mund te mos i kene rene ne dore keta libra. Tjeter gje qe nuk munda te parashikoj ishte sulmi teper i nxehur ndaj nje autori te palexuar. Mend per here tjeter!



Ne fakt e dashur Ilira, Baptisti e moderoi klithmen qe duhej te pasonte keto referenca:




> Zheji permend dhe emertime vendesh ku fjala gur eshte e pranishme si varri i nje princi persian ne Samarkande, Uzbeksitan te quajtur "Gur-i-Mir" (vitet 1400)





> Ne Samakand varri Timurlenit quhet Gur-i_Mir- P. Zheji, f.58


me nje ironizim modest. Po a di ti, sepse Zhejin nuk e pyesim dot se varri i Tamurlanit eshte i periudhes se hershme te mesjetes? Per cfare sanskritishte po flasim ketu? Si u be Tamurlani, taxhiku me me vrastar i Xhingiz Khanit dhe nje nga emrat me te shemtuar te barbarize, te flase e te nderohet me simbole shqipe?  Ne te njejten menyre une mund te marr fjalen Englisht Car e te deduktoj qe eshte sinomim i kar shqip,  te marr makinen dhe te them qe kjo eshte derivat ekzagjeruar i statujes phallike te Apollonise. 

Po a kane lidhje semiologjike? Kjo me sa duket ka pak rendesi. Cdo te thote Gur-khan ne taxhik, e di?  Po per derivativet taxhike Ujgur (jo nuk ka lidhje me guret e ujevares) Gun, Kun e Kurhur?  Po per gjuhet Gurike (ajo Ganeze nje prej tyre) ke degjuar? Si lidhen me gurin keto? Me sa duket, ne na duhet vetem te tingellojne njelloj. Mos ju ka humbur edhe sensi i fundit i logjikes?

Referenca me lart eshte nga me te shemtuarat ne kete nenforum, jo sepse eshte me Miklosiciania qe kam hasur, por sepse nuk ka baze. (Ne se do te kisha lexuar librin, sigurisht qe do flisja me sakte se cfare proponon Zheji. Por sic thashe, librin nuk e kam lexuar dhe per kete arsye i dhashe "the benefit of the doubt". Nuk mund te flas ne emer te Baptistit, i cili duket ta kete lexuar lexuar.)

Pas debatit tend fillestar, hapa rruge te mos shtyheshe ne ate qe nuk mbahet, si dhe mos te goditej lajmetari. Duke zgjedhur te vendosesh postin me lart, injorances ne pergjesine personale kur diseminonohen profka te tilla i ke shtuar fodullek. Kjo mélange ka vetem nje emer: paciperi. 

Eshte shkruar shume kohe me pare ne postimet e mija por deshiroj ta perseris. Baptisti eshte pasuri kombetare. Shpesh here kam replikuar ashper me ate, por cdo replike eshte bere ne princip, per teorine qe po diskutohet, pra pa kurrfare lidhje me pergatitjen e tij profesionale, analitike, dhe personale, e cila me qe ra fjala, le ne bisht jo vetem shume nga ne te forumit, por edhe ca te ashtuajtur akademike.

Le te mesojme te mos respektojme vetem te vdekurit, ose vetem titujt. Perndryshe, secili ka shancin e patjetersueshem te ngohjes nen diellin e ftohte personal.

PS. Alfeko. Historia pas i shkon vetem F. Nanos. Si zor ta kesh fjalen per te njejten histori.

----------


## Ilira2

> Ne fakt e dashur Ilira, Baptisti e moderoi klithmen qe duhej te pasonte keto referenca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me nje ironizim modest. Po a di ti, sepse Zhejin nuk e pyesim dot se varri i Tamurlanit eshte i periudhes se hershme te mesjetes? Per cfare sanskritishte po flasim ketu? Si u be Tamurlani, taxhiku me me vrastar i Xhingiz Khanit dhe nje nga emrat me te shemtuar te barbarize, te flase e te nderohet me simbole shqipe?  Ne te njejten menyre une mund te marr fjalen Englisht Car e te deduktoj qe eshte sinomim i kar shqip,  te marr makinen dhe te them qe kjo eshte derivat ekzagjeruar i statujes phallike te Apollonise. 
> 
> Po a kane lidhje semiologjike? Kjo me sa duket ka pak rendesi. Cdo te thote Gur-khan ne taxhik, e di?  Po per derivativet taxhike Ujgur (jo nuk ka lidhje me guret e ujevares) Gun, Kun e Kurhur?  Po per gjuhet Gurike (ajo Ganeze nje prej tyre) ke degjuar? Si lidhen me gurin keto? Me sa duket, ne na duhet vetem te tingellojne njelloj. Mos ju ka humbur edhe sensi i fundit i logjikes?
> ...


Ta pret mendja qe e di qe varri i Tamurlanit eshte i nje periudhe te vonet. Jo me kot ne postimin tim, ne kllapa, kisha perfshire dhe periudhen (vitet 1400). Nje pjese e diskutimit ne lidhje me Dodonen po sillej rreth faktit se fete e popujt me te vone, kane  absorbuar besime dhe koncepte me te hershme, perfshire ketu dhe vende te konsideruara nga vendasit si te rendesishme. Ky eshte dhe nje nga argumentimet baze qe mbeshtet supozimin se Teqja ne Malin e Tomorrit ndoshta eshte ndertuar mbi/afer nje faltoreje te hershme. E solla tempullin e Samarkandes me emrin Gur-i-Mir vetem per efekt analogjie, si shembull krejt anesor, e nuk i vura vulen diskutimit.  

Nuk e di historine e Tamurlanit, as nuk di ke ka vrare e ka ka prere. Por m'u duk shume interesante permendja e ketij vendi te njohur nga Zheji. Kam besim te madh se ai i ka bere "detyrat" (nenkupto "research") kur vendosi ta perfshinte kete vend ne librin e tij, mbi te cilin ka vene emrin (ate te vertetin) dhe reputacionin e tij. Besoj se nuk eshte e veshtire te replikohet me Zhejin direkt per ceshtje shkencore. Ka plot revista e gazeta qe pranojne artikuj kritike. 

Nuk di ku e pe fodullekun e paciperine time po, nejse, nese kam percjelle ndonje ndjenje negative, te siguroj se eshte bere krejt pa dashje dhe eshte vetem defekt komunikimi. Nderkohe, besoj se leksioni yt mbi etimiologjine e _kerrit_ nuk ishte gjetje e rastesishme, prandaj me shume delikatese, doja te te kujtoja te shtrengoje ushkuret. 

p.s. Alfeko, kur ta takosh Zhejin, te lutem percilli dhe nderimet e mia. Une s'e kam me ndermend ti pergjigjem kerkujt qe me drejtohet per kete ceshtje tejet te zgjatur e te bere terkuze.  Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## BARAT

> Faleminderit per mirkuptimin, Javan. Nuk di pse po krahason konceptin e Baptisit me ate te Zhejit. Une e permenda Zhejin, ne nje koment qe i drejtohej Baratit (nr. 1089).  Shkrimet e Zhejit, per mua, perforconin ate cka po thuhej ne nje diskutim mes Dalanit, gjergjenit e Baratit per guret qiellore dhe besimet e popujve ne ta.  
> 
> ... por une referencat i kam marre nga ju ne forum, prandaj nuk me shkoi ndermend se dikujt mund te mos i kene rene ne dore keta libra. Tjeter gje qe nuk munda te parashikoj ishte sulmi teper i nxehur ndaj nje autori te palexuar. Mend per here tjeter!


Pershendetje Ilira2
Te falenderoj per materialet e librit te Petros. E kam pasur si ide ti hidhja prej kohesh por e kam lene pas dore kete gje.
Sa per sulmet dhe menyren e drejtimit, prit se do mesohesh.

Ketu grada shkencore me e ulet eshte gjysemperendi
Prandaj vdekataret e kane te veshtire qe te ambjentohen.
Nuk e di a e ke lexuar materialin e meposhtem, por pervec faktit qe ka lidhje edhe me temen, eshte ndihmues ne diskutimin qe po behet per "Gurin", Petron etj.
Nuk po e perkthej se nuk kam kohe, por po e hedh ne dy gjuhe, keshtu qe edhe ata qe nuke kuptojne ne italisht te kene mundesi ta lexojne ne anglisht


**************************************************  ******


*La parola albanese "Gur" * 
_Elton Varfi   
venerdì 05 dicembre 2008_

Filologi e studiosi vari hanno dimostrato che nei testi più antichi dellumanità puoi trovare briciole di parole di origine albanese. Sono state rinvenute alcune tabelle di bronzo risalenti a trentasette secoli fa nelle quali si trovano anche nomi illiri che corrispondono antoponomicamente a nomi illiri come Dasi e Gent, ecc. Questi nomi illiri si ritrovano anche in tempi più recenti, però la loro etimologia è rimasta ignota. Nelle opere grandiose di Omero, soprattutto nellOdissea (versi 500, 501, 507), si legge anche unespressione come *Gyraien Petren*, che si traduce come Gurin e gurte: (la pietra di pietra). 
Nellepopea di Omero si racconta che leroe Aiace dOileo dopo la caduta di Troia, navigando per mare, giunse in unisola chiamata *Guras Petras*. Poseidone, il dio dei mari, colpì con il tridente Aiace e una parte dellisola sprofondò assieme al malaugurato navigatore. *Secondo il filologo e patriarca Spiro Konda, il nome della suddetta isola era Gur*, un nome che ebbe origine molto prima dei navigatori greci. In tempi più recenti, i navigatori greci hanno chiamato lisola con il nome Guras Petras, facendo così una tautologia; così questo nome ellenico antichissimo contiene il nome illiro ancora più antico Gur, riconducibile ad un periodo storico anteriore rispetto alle epopee di Omero. Se accettiamo che Omero sia vissuto nel VII secolo a.C., allora dobbiamo dire che la parola Gur usata dai Pelasgi e dagli Illiri, e che è tuttoggi in uso come una parola essenziale della lingua albanese, si documenta come la parola più antica della nostra lingua (albanese) in un monumento letterario grandioso dellumanità come le opere di Omero. 

Anche in tempi più recenti altri autori, per esempio il grande poeta greco Archiloco, si ritrova la tautologia illiro-greca nella forma Gurai Petras. *Nel 1920 negli scavi archeologici di Dodona è stata trovata una tabella di bronzo con il nome Guras, nome proprio di uomo. Questo nome illiro si trova come toponimo anche a Creta, Kylkade e Tessalia*. Lo storico antico Arriano, nel suo libro su Alessandro Magno (4,23) dice che: durante la campagna in India Alessandro Magno attraversò un paese chiamato Guraioi, nel quale si trovava un fiume avente lo stesso nome. Leggendo con attenzione la sacra bibbia abbiamo trovato una testimonianza unica quasi due secoli più antica dei testi di Omero, nella quale si trova la parola illiro albanese Gur. La frase si trova nel secondo libro dei re (9,27). Là si racconta lepisodio di come Ieu fece una rivolta e uccise Acazia, diventando lui stesso il re della Giudea e di Israele. Ho consultato alcuni testi della Sacra Bibbia in albanese. Nella versione stampata a Brindisi nellanno 1995 alla pagina 424 si legge Dhe e gjuajtën (Akazian) në të përpjetën e Gurit që është afër Iblehamit . Nella versione della Sacra Bibbia stampata a Jongloed, nellanno 1993, pagina 398, si legge pranë vëndit ku rruga është drejt Gurit e kthen për në drejtim të Jiblamit . Nella versione della Sacra Bibbia in albanese pubblicata da « The Albanian Bible Society » a Firenze nel 1995, pagina 722, si legge : E gjuajtën në të përpjetën e Gurit që është afër Iblemit . 

È interessante leggere come il toponimo Ibleam si scriva in diversi modi Jiblam oppure Iblami, mentre, in tutti i suddetti casi, il toponimo del posto chiamato Gur non cambia. Per verificare ulteriormente il toponimo Gur ho controllato le traduzioni delle bibbie in greco e in latino. In tutti e due i casi questo toponino si trova nella forma Gur. Nella Holy Bible, nella International version, pubblicato dallInternational Bible Society, nellanno 1984 alla pagina 267 il passaggio è on the way up to Gur near Ibleam. Ne La Bible, Nouvelle edition revue Parigi, (tradotto dalloriginale ebraico e greco), alla pagina 440 si legge à la montée de Gour près Yivleim. È chiaro che in tutte le versioni della bibbia scritte nelle lingue più diffuse il toponino è Gur. Questa è la prova che la parola albanese Gur è stata tramandata come toponimo ed è rimasta ferma al secondo libro dei re scritto nel IX secolo a.C.. Leggendo la bellissima traduzione in albanese del vecchio testamento, fatta da Don Simon Filipaj pubblicato nel 1994, capolavoro filologico della lingua albanese, alla pagina 448, alla nota numero 27, di dà la spiegazione geografica del posto dove Ieu uccise Acazia. Così Ibleam oggi si chiama Tel Belame e si trova al sud di Jenin, quasi dieci chilometri a sud di Israele, nella strada verso Gerusalemme. Questo vuol dire che anche il posto che si chiama Gur non è molto lontano dalla città santa. Una ricerca fruttuosa potrebbe essere cercare di verificare se il toponino Gur esiste ancora oppure è stato cambiato. 

Quello che è importante per noi albanesi è che la parola albanese Gur si documenti nei testi biblici di 2900 anni fa. Questa è la testimonianza più antica di una parola albanese che usata regolarmente oggi.* Non è affatto una scoperta semplice e soprattutto non ci può essere alcuno scetticismo. Il mio amico Petro Zheji, nel suo libro Shqipja Dhe Sanskritishtja , pubblicato nel 1996, tratta ampliamente della parola Gur e la definisce una delle parole più antiche dellumanità, una parola che si ritrova in tante lingue del mondo, si trova in sanscrito nella forma Giri oppure in latino Gravis (pesante), in slavo Gora (montagna), Granica (confine), in tedesco Gral (pietra sacra) e in greco Aguridhe (uva acerba, dura come la pietra). Petro Zheji crea equazioni etimologiche che hanno come radice la parola Gur come nel nome di Gorgona (il cui sguardo trasforma tutto in pietra). Ha anche scoperto che la tomba di Timurlen in Sammarcanda si chiama Gur-i-mire (pietra buona). Secondo Zheji, la parola Gur si ritrova a partire dalla vecchia e lontana India fino ai confini del nord dEuropa. È una parola utilizzata dai Pelasgi, lhanno ereditata gli Illiri ed è una parola viva solo in un popolo del mondo: gli albanesi. Gur, parola monosillaba, fa parte delle prime parole dellumanità.*
È interessante che il capolavoro poetico del grande poeta romano Lucano (I secolo d.C.) Pharsalia, nel libro VI, dove si racconta la storica battaglia della città di Durazzo fra Cesare e Pompeo, possiamo leggere il nome di una grande roccia che oggi si chiama shkembi i Kavajes (la roccia di Kavaja). Lucano dice espressamente che il taulant la chiama Petra. Infatti Petra è lellenizzazione del toponimo Gur. È talmente vero che nei documenti medievali si nomina la chiesa di Shen Kollit (Nikolles) che più tardi nella lingua albanese ha dato il nome al paese Shkallnur (Shen Kolli i gurit) . Questo vuol dire che il fatto che il nome di questa roccia, che si trova a Sud della città di Durazzo, contenga la radice Gur significa che ha sopravvissuto negli anni indipendentemente dal fatto che i cronisti fossero latini o greci o che avessero utilizzato altre parole o altri nomi. Per questa grande roccia è stato tramandato il nome originario dei tempi più remoti. Anche il nome dellisola di Saseno , vicino Valona, è legato al latino volgare Saso che vuol dire Gur. Questo significa che, anche nei tempi più remoti, lisola è stata sempre chiamata Gur. Il fatto collega lisola albanese con quel soggetto omerico di Guras Petras del quale abbiamo già parlato. In conclusione, la parola Gur è lemblema linguistico più antico della lingua albanese.

[I]*Si tratta della scrittura lineare B di Creta, tradotto da M. Ventris./I]
_Nella mitologia greca, Aiace, figlio di Oileo, re della Locride, e comandante dei locresi durante la guerra di Troia; detto di Oileo o Oilìde, per distinguerlo da Aiace Telamonio, figlio di Telamone. Dopo la caduta della città, violò il tempio di Atena trascinando via la profetessa Cassandra dallaltare della dea, la quale implorò il dio Poseidone di vendicare il sacrilegio. Quando i greci salparono per tornare in patria, Poseidone scatenò una terribile tempesta; Aiace naufragò, ma riuscì a salvarsi: si aggrappò a uno scoglio, vantandosi di essere un uomo che il mare non poteva sconfiggere. Udendo quelle parole, Poseidone spezzò lo scoglio con il suo tridente e Aiace fu travolto dalle onde.
_


marre nga JEMI.it




------------------------------------------------------------------


The word "Gur" is very ancient (automatic translated from the italian version, need revision)

The Albanian word "Gur" is found in biblical texts since the time most remote, from 29 centuries ago.

Filologi and various scholars have shown that in most ancient texts of humanity can be found crumbs of words of Albanian origin. I have found some tables bronze dating back to thirty-seven centuries ago in which names are also illiri corresponding antoponomicamente names illiri as "Dasi" and "Gent", etc.. These names illiri reflected in more recent times, but their etymology remained unknown. In the works of Homer grandiose, especially nell'Odissea (verses 500, 501, 507) states also an expression as "Gyraien Petren," which translates as "Gurin and gurte:" (stone stone). Nell'epopea of Homer tells you that the hero of Aiace Oileo after the fall of Troy, browsing by sea, came to an island called Guras Petras. Poseidon, the god of the seas, struck with the trident Aiace and part of sprofondò together with the unfortunate navigator. According to the philologist and patriarch Spiro Konda, the name of that island was Gur, a name that originated long before the Greek navigators. In more recent times, the Greek sailors have called the island under the name Guras Petras, making her a tautology, so this ancient Greek name contains the name illiro even more ancient Gur, traceable to a historical period compared to earlier epopee of Homer. If we accept that Homer has lived in the seventh century BC, then we must say that the word used by Gur Pelasgi and the Illyrians, and that is still in use as a word essential part of the Albanian language, documenting how the word of our oldest language (Albanian) in a monument of humanity as great literary works of Homer. Even in more recent times other authors, for example, the great poet greek Archiloco, is the tautology illiro-Greek in the form Gurai Petras. In 1920 during excavations of Dodona was found a bronze table with the name Guras, proper name of man. This name is as illiro name also in Crete, Kylkade and Tessalia. The historian Arrian old, in his book on Alexander the Great (4.23) says that: during the campaign in India "Alexander the Great crossed a country called Guraioi, which was a river of the same name." Reading carefully the holy Bible we found a single witness almost two centuries oldest texts of Homer, in which there is the word illiro Albanian Gur. The sentence is in the second book of Kings (9.27). There is tells the story of how Ieu made a revolt and killed Acazia, making himself the king of Judea and Israel. I consulted some texts of the Holy Bible in Albanian. In the version printed in Brindisi in 1995 to page 424 reads "Dhe and gjuajtën (Akazian) në të përpjetën and Gurit që është afër Iblehamit." In the version of the Holy Bible printed in Jongloed, in 1993, page 398, reads "pranë vëndit ku rruga është drejt Gurit and kthen për në drejtim të Jiblamit." In the version of the Holy Bible in Albanian published by 'The Albanian Bible Society "in Florence in 1995, page 722, reads:" gjuajtën në të përpjetën and Gurit që është afër Iblemit. " It is interesting to read how the place name Ibleam write in different ways Jiblam or Iblami, while in all these cases, the name of the place called Gur does not change. To further verify the name Gur I checked the translations of bibles in greek and Latin. In both cases this toponino is in the form Gur. In the "Holy Bible", in the "International version", published by the International Bible Society, in 1984 to page 267 the transition is "on the way up to Gur near Ibleam." It "The Bible", "Nouvelle edition revue" Paris, (translated from Hebrew and greek), on page 440 reads "à la montée de Gour près Yivleim." It is clear that in all versions of the Bible written in the languages most commonly spoken is toponino Gur. This is proof that the word Albanian Gur was handed down as name and remained firm on the second book of Kings written in the ninth century BC. Reading the beautiful translation into Albanian Old Testament, made by Don Simon Filipaj published in 1994, a masterpiece of philological Albanian language, on page 448, footnote number 27, gave the explanation geographic place where Ieu killed Acazia. So Ibleam today called Tel Belame and is located south of Jenin, almost ten kilometers south of Israel, the road to Jerusalem. This means that even the place that is called Gur is not very far from the holy city. A fruitful research could be trying to see if the toponino Gur still exists or has been changed. What is important for us is that the Albanian word Albanian Gur we have documented in the biblical texts of 2900 years ago. This is the oldest evidence of a word Albanian used regularly today. This is not a simple discovery and above all there can be any scepticism. My friend Zheji Petro, in his book "Shqipja Dhe Sanskritishtja", published in 1996, is widely Gur of the word and defines one of the oldest words of humanity, a word that is found in many languages in the world, is in Sanskrit in the form Giri or in Latin Gravis (heavy), and in Slavic Gora (mountain), Granica (border), in German Gral (sacred stone) and greek Aguridhe (unripe grapes, hard as stone). Petro Zheji creates equations etimologiche whose root as the word Gur in the name of Gorgona (whose gaze turns everything into stone). He also discovered that the tomb of Timurlen in Sammarcanda called "Gur-i-mire" (stone good). According Zheji, the word Gur is found from the old and distant India to the borders in northern Europe. It is a word used by Pelasgi, have inherited the Illyrians, and is a living word only in a nation of the world: the Albanians. Gur, word monosillaba, is part of the first words of humanity.
It is interesting that the poetic masterpiece of the great Roman poet Lucano (first century AD) "Pharsalia", in Volume VI, where he recounts the historic battle of the city of Durres between Caesar and Pompey, we can read the name of a large rock that today calls "the shkembi Kavajes" (the rock of Kavaja). Lucano says expressly that "the taulant calls Petra." Indeed Petra is the name of ellenizzazione Gur. It is so true that in medieval documents is named the Church of Shen Kollit (Nikolles) later in the Albanian language gave its name to the country "Shkallnur (Shen Kolli the gurit). This means that the fact that the name of this rock, which is located south of the city of Durres, contains the root Gur means that has survived over the years regardless of whether the reporters were Latin or Greek or who had used other words or other names. For this big rock was handed the original name of the times more remote. Even the name of the island of Sazan Island, near Vlora, is related to Latin vulgar "Saso" which means Gur. This means that even in times more remote, the island has always been called Gur. The fact connects the island with that subject Albanian omerico "Guras Petras" which we have already spoken. In conclusion, the word Gur is the oldest linguistic emblem of the Albanian language. 



--------------------------------------






> *postuar nga Javan*
> Pas debatit tend fillestar, hapa rruge te mos shtyheshe ne ate qe nuk mbahet, si dhe mos te goditej lajmetari. Duke zgjedhur te vendosesh postin me lart, injorances ne pergjesine personale kur diseminonohen profka te tilla i ke shtuar fodullek. Kjo mélange ka vetem nje emer: paciperi.
> 
> Eshte shkruar shume kohe me pare ne postimet e mija por deshiroj ta perseris. Baptisti eshte pasuri kombetare. Shpesh here kam replikuar ashper me ate, por cdo replike eshte bere ne princip, per teorine qe po diskutohet, pra pa kurrfare lidhje me pergatitjen e tij profesionale, analitike, dhe personale, e cila me qe ra fjala, le ne bisht jo vetem shume nga ne te forumit, por edhe ca te ashtuajtur akademike.


Javan, une mendoj se ti do e pelqesh librin e Petros kur ta lexosh.
Ndersa per pasurite kombetare mendoj qe ti japim nje status pak me te larte

Ti propozojme UNESCO-s per ta quajtur  Kryeveper te trashegimise gojore te njerezimit (si kengen labe). Se po na u formatua serveri na e mori lumi pasurine e kombit  :pa dhembe: 
Madje dhe wikipedia mund te jape ndonje cmim ...
Mos ma merr per keq por me ke dhene te qeshura pa fund me ate perkufizim.

shendet

----------


## Kreksi

A duhet ti marrim te gjitha fjalet e huaja qe degjojmi  si  fjalë me origjine shqipe ane e sakaj botes ?

Tek tema; indoeuropianizmi...e thash se si e tek ka patur mundesi te lidhet shqipja me gjuhet tjera, prandaj nuk po  e perseris edhe ketu te njejtin tekst....

Une kam degjuar e biseduar shpeshehere me miqe per tezat e Zhekit e njera nder to qe pata ndegjuar( meqense nuk e kam lexuar asnje rresdhte nga autori s'kam edhe si ta kritikoje as ta vlersoje) para ca vitesh ishte fjala per Zebren, bishen e nohur afrikane vetem zi e bardh...
Pra sipas Zhejit edhe kjo bish ka marrur emrin nga  shqipja Zi-Bardh=Zebra !
Vertete se kjo bishe e eger e ngjajsheme me gomarin ka keto shenja zi e bardh por nga shkenctaret kam mesuar se natyra ia dha kete mundesi kesaj gjallase qe ti menjanoje mizat qe sipas tyre, kur shofin keto dy ngjyra para syve, mizat menjehere trullohen dhe asnjehere nuk ndalen tek zebrat, keshtu jane rehat prej tyre..;nejse, paskan fat zebrat ndaj mizave mirepo si t'i iku gjuhes shqipe e shkreta qe Zheji tenton absolutisht ti ngjitet siper, iu verbuan syte apo jo, ai tenton ti eksploroje keto vija bardh -e  zi , ç'ti beshë  ?
pasatj tani te lidhim "ujguri" me guri te ujit apo "guri" une se besoje se ka lidhje me shipen perpos nese do te lenim menjehere  me nje anë Dodonen tonë pelasgjike e te mirreshim  me keto kulturat e lindjes aziatike....
Tinellimi e domethenja e fjalve  jane dy gjera te ndryshme, si thone çdo gje qe shkelqen s'eshte dukat...ari...

----------


## sulioti

> Lubija----diku e kam degjuar kete fjale--ne laberi me duket.Lubija tregon nje PERBINDESH  gjigand..apo e kam gabim?


Ka mundesi te jet keshtu, po ne kete zon nuk e din preardhjen e ketij emri te fshatit.Vete e kam lidhur emrin me shtrirjen gjeografike qe ka ky fshat, dhe qe te shkohsh aty i bie nga lumi dmth;LUM+BINJA.

 :i qetë:

----------


## javan

P. Zheji ne faqen 57 ( rreshti 4 nga fundi) thote qarte gur= varr (rusisht grobnica, mogilla) Gor Amir eshte pikerisht kjo, varri i udheheqesit.  Gur dhe Gurnoj, Guverne (udheheq- nje tjeter shtjellim po nga ai) nuk mund te jene njekohesisht e njejta fjale sepse ne kete rast eshte fjala Amir qe eshte udheqeqes, pra thene ndryshe do te bente udheheqes i udheheqesit. Tjeter, ne farsi (gjuha  e folur nga perset, te fundmit e te cileve emigruan ne Indi dhe u bene kaste drejtuese) zebra quhet gurasb, ku gur=gomari eger. Se si lidhet gur-asbi me gurin une nuk arrij ta konceptoj dot. Edhe ne faqen 58 zoti Zheji nuk na sqaron se si Gor Amiri i Tamurlanit, ben Gur i Mire ne shqip, por kalon direct ne nje subjekt tjeter pa asnje paranteze. Ky eshte nje fluturim kolosal pindarik.

Ajo qe une konceptoj, eshte se pas formatimit te serverit te FSH, shqiptaret me shumice vote prononcohen se gjuha shqipe eshte INDO-Europiane. Asgje qe nuk e kemi degjuar nga akademia jone me Perendi te plota. Duke ditur se ka mbi 22-24 gjuhe ne Indi te cilat nuk flasin mire me njera tjetren, nuk ndryshon shume edhe po te mbrohet se gjuha shqipe eshte nena persishtes dhe madje e rusishtes. Ne kete sens pasuria e  jone kombetare behen tere bjektet taxhiko-kyrgyzo-perso-indiane, pervec atyre Shqiptare. Mua kjo nuk te shkakton te qeshur por, (pardon my French)… te perzier.

Menyra me e mire per ta diskreditur nje teori eshte ta ekzagjerosh ate. Kete gje po shikoj te perseritet rendom me botimet popullore te koheve te fundit.

PS. Krahasimi me Car/Khar me rodhi natyrshem nga analiza e Gurkhar qe mbase eshte perqasja me e afert ne teorine e ketij Gurit. Un nuk I bej interpretime puritane histories, e cila eshte ajo qe eshte me arsye. Delikatessen e ushkureve perdore ne tryezen tende.

PSPS. Sic e di edhe Unesko do ruaje me pare mollen ne oborrin tend se sa Apollonine, po qe se molla vjen me maxhorance votash si veper kulti. Kur shoh Apollonine, une e dalloj Apollonine. Dhe Zoti e di, qe nuk ka nevoje Apollonia per ne, por ne per te.

----------


## Baptist

> bota eshte e lire te mendoj te shkruaj edhe te pretendoj c te doje..kjo eshte demokracia.ne se dikush kerkon te ket baba miklosicin..problemi i tij...ne se dikush tjeter kerkon te kete baba milloshevicin edhe ky eshte problemi i tij...por per te madhin Petro Zhej nuk do lejoja askend qe kerkon te quhet shqiptare edhe te doje te hedhin "balte" mbi punen edhe figuren e tije.Jane dhjetra dijetare gjerman qe jan marre me lashtesin e gjuhes shqipe ashtu si edhe me lidhjet e sanskritishtes me shqipen....Zhej nuk na tregoj perralla me kucedren edhe lopcar te ceshtjes por u bazua ne fakte edhe mbi punime te vjetra mbi gjuhen shqipe.
> 
> thote Herodoti
> ne tomOrr zoti
> shtepi qe moti
> kishte dhodhone(sote 5000 vjet)
> ESHTE ME E VJETER
> NGA C DO TJETER
> SHUME ME TEPER
> ...


- ik me ato transparenca komuniste se na felliqe forumin.

----------


## Baptist

> Pershendetje Ilira2
> Te falenderoj per materialet e librit te Petros. E kam pasur si ide ti hidhja prej kohesh por e kam lene pas dore kete gje.
> Sa per sulmet dhe menyren e drejtimit, prit se do mesohesh.
> 
> Ketu grada shkencore me e ulet eshte gjysemperendi
> Prandaj vdekataret e kane te veshtire qe te ambjentohen.
> Nuk e di a e ke lexuar materialin e meposhtem, por pervec faktit qe ka lidhje edhe me temen, eshte ndihmues ne diskutimin qe po behet per "Gurin", Petron etj.
> Nuk po e perkthej se nuk kam kohe, por po e hedh ne dy gjuhe, keshtu qe edhe ata qe nuke kuptojne ne italisht te kene mundesi ta lexojne ne anglisht
> 
> ...


Po te ishte Petar Zejic nje shqiptar dhe bir shqiptari - nuk do ta nderronte emrin e vet nga turpi se mos i tingellon shqip ndokujte!
Te tillet -s'do mend qe meritojne t'u thuren ditirambe madheshtore te turpit te paskajshem nga njerez te medhenj si alfeko, ilira, e mashkuj te tjere akoma me te medhenje se Zejic.

----------


## BARAT

> Po te ishte Petar Zejic nje shqiptar dhe bir shqiptari - nuk do ta nderronte emrin e vet nga turpi se mos i tingellon shqip ndokujte!
> Te tillet -s'do mend qe meritojne t'u thuren ditirambe madheshtore te turpit te paskajshem nga njerez te medhenj si alfeko, ilira, e mashkuj te tjere akoma me te medhenje se Zejic.


_Marrë nga vëllimi i dytë përkthyer mjeshtërisht nga Petro Zheji:_

*-Sanço,
"Pëlqe më mirë virtytin e përunjur sesa gjynahun krenar."

"Në rast se shkopi i drejtësisë të shtrembërohet ndonjëherë në dorë le të mos ndodhë nga barra e peshqesheve, por nga ajo e keqardhjes."

"Mos u tërhiq kurrë nga ligji i arbitraritetit tënd që është i përhapur shumë në ca të paditur, që hiqen si të ditur."

"Mos u verbo nga pasioni yt vetiak në gjykimin e çështjes së tjetrit, se ndryshe do të biesh në ca gabime që në shumicën e rasteve nuk kanë ndreqje, por që, edhe në e paçin, e kanë në kurriz të nderit dhe me rrezik të emrit tënd të mirë, në mos po edhe të ofiqit tënd."*

Do e rivleresoj edhe njehere nga e para gjithe vepren e Zhejit, sapo te marr vesh komplotin antishqiptar qe paskesh bere ky kalores i te keqes.

ps
Shpresoj qe kur te fillojne te hedhin ndonje punim te Kondes, te mos dale edhe ky si "djall me brire", ne luften kunder shqiptareve pellazgjike

----------


## Baptist

Cfare veprash paska bere i madhi,... i stermadhi,... i madherishmi,... i paarritshmi ? 
- Ka perkthyer nje liber te perkthyer?!!

Pune per respekt, por a s'eshte edhe kjo nje pune e cila, do ... 

[ ...do te na fuste ne nje teme tjeter akoma me te merzitshme se mburrjet per autoritet te nje gjeje qe autoritet nuk ka, e aq me pak utilizimin e ketij autoriteti fiktiv si force argumentative per te firmosur nebuloza lajthitjesh neper tym dhe mjegull nxitimthi per t'ia futur presh me bindjen se po fluturon larte mbi re, - ne vend  se te hidhen gure themelesh argumentuese te cilat mbase dikur vone ndoshta dhe do te mund t'i siguronin pak 'autoritet' konkret dhe s'do te kete nevoje per enveristet te dalin me transparenca larte e larte forumit duke thirrur "poshte arsyeja", "liri preshit", "kujte i interesojne argumentet - duam presh", "presh dhe televizion publik", ndoshta edhe LSI, 7 Juli, e Mira M..., ..., etj]

Apo "pse tall bigen djalo?"

Kete e quan mjeshterisht [?] : "Pëlqe më mirë virtytin e përunjur sesa gjynahun krenar."
Shqip te duket ty kjo?
Nesje, s'eshte me rendesi...-ja ku po vijne ata me transparenca te kuqe ...

----------


## Ilira2

Galilei i Petro Zhejit

Elsa Demo
Shekulli

Qytetet janë të ngushta, ashtu edhe mendjet e njerëzve. I shkojnë për shtat atij Petro Zheji që njohin nga afër dhe për së lagu njerëzit, këto fjalë që vetë ai i ka përkthyer nga Bertolt Brecht-i.
Elsa Demo

Hene, 24 Nentor 2008 09:22:00
Emri i Petro Zhejit sërish në një vepër të mprehtë që nuk u botua në kohën kur u përkthye: "Jeta e Galileit" e Bertolt Brecht-it. Shqipëruesi me shokë të rrallë, vazhdon të refuzojë shfaqjen në publik. Bëhen 50 vjet nga viti kur Zheji hyri zyrtarisht ndërmjetës i botës së gjuhëve
Qytetet janë të ngushta, ashtu edhe mendjet e njerëzve. I shkojnë për shtat atij Petro Zheji që njohin nga afër dhe për së lagu njerëzit, këto fjalë që vetë ai i ka përkthyer nga Bertolt Brecht-i. Janë në gojë të Galileo Galileit tek drama historike që autori gjerman e shkroi pas emigrimit në Amerikë nga Gjermania e Hitlerit.

Tek këmisha e veprës në shqipe "Jeta e Galileit" shfaqet emri i Zhejit përkthyes. "Plot 50 vjet përpara, Petro Zhejit iu botua përkthimi i parë", thotë botuesi i "Argeta LMG", Mehmet Gëzhilli, i cili ka marrë përsipër të ribotojë veprat e përkthyesit të Servantesit, Gëtes, Asturiasit, Çehovit, Aragonit, Didëroit, Shtajnbekut etj.

Botimin e "Jetës së Galileit" Gëzhilli e quan me rëndësi edhe ngaqë vjen në një përvjetor të rëndësishëm për botën e shkencës. Viti në prag, 2009-a, është shpallur nga UNESCO Viti Ndërkombëtar i Astronomisë nën slloganin "The Universe, Yours to Discover". I kushtohet 400- vjetorit të vëzhgimeve të para me teleskop dhe zbulimit (1609) që Galileo Galilei bëri duke provuar modelin heliocentrik të sistemit tonë diellor.

Drama e Brecht-it, megjithëse e vendosur në Italinë e Rilindjes së ndritur, është një debat i mprehtë i individit dhe ideve vizionare me autoritetet e sojsojshme. Në rastin e Galileit, është një konflikt i hapur i zbulimit të tij që shkonte kundër besimit të masës dhe sidomos doktrinës kishtare. 

"Sepse miku im, çdo gjë lëviz", i thotë nxënësit të tij Andreas i cili shpëton veprën e mësuesit pasi ky dorëzohet para hetimit të Inkuizicionit sepse kishte një përgjegjësi personale dhe shoqërore: "Unë i kam vënë vetes për detyrë që të krijoj një shkencë të re që do të merret me një fenomen fort të vjetër, lëvizjen."

Brecht-i merret me fazën e fundit të jetës së fizikantit dhe filozofit të Rilindjes Italiane i persekutuar nga Kisha Katolike. Vepra pati premierë më 1943 si prodhim teatral nga Zurich Schauspielhaus. Versioni i dytë u vu në skenë në Coronet Theatre në Los Anxheles më 1947, me regji të Joseph Losey dhe Brechtit vetë.

Thelbi i saj, hetimi ndaj intelektualit, dhe koha kur u shkrua nuk lënë vend të dyshosh që është një vepër provokative për çdo rrethanë represive nga autoritetet politike apo çdo lloj autoriteti, qoftë ky edhe një mentalitet autoritar i shoqërive të mbyllura si kjo shqiptare. Thuhet se Zheji e pat përkthyer në vitet tetëdhjetë, por botimi i saj u refuzua.

Botuesi Gëzhilli pohon se "Jeta e Galileit" e cila botohet për herë të parë në shqipe, nuk mund të përkthehej përveçse nga Petro Zheji. Jo vetëm se është në një zonë që e njeh - *Zheji ka studiuar matematikë dhe është i dhënë pas astronomisë dhe fizikës -* po edhe ngaqë ai e di mirë se çdo të thotë t´i kurdisen intriga një mendjeje të ndritur për ta çuar në turrën e druve. 

Ndryshe botuesi do të shprehej "Petroja ka gjetur veteveten aty. Bota e tij e di". Dhe me humor thotë se kjo figurë i mbetet enigmë. Nuk e ka takuar kurrë. Për të parën kontratë që ka nënshkruar me përkthyesin poliglot për "Jetën e Galileit", ndërmjetës është bërë i vëllai, Gjergj Zheji. "Kam shpresë se do ta takoj",- shton ai.

Bashkëpunimi mendohet të vazhdojë me ribotimin e "Papa Jeshil" dhe "Zoti President" i Asturiasit, "Etja për jetë" i Irving Stone-it etj, madje dhe për vëllimin e tretë të studimit gjuhësor "Shqipja dhe sanskritishtja".

Botuesi i Argeta LMG shpreh respekt për punën e papërsëritshme të Petro Zhejit. Mjaft t´i hyjmë një llogarie të thjeshtë matematikore, thotë ai, dhe *na rezulton se ky njeri ka 13 mijë faqe përkthim të botuara që përbëjnë gjysmë milioni tirazh; ka rreth 50 vepra të përkthyera; ka gjysmë shekulli që merret me këtë zanat qysh më 1958 kur u botua përkthimi i tij i parë, vepra me 1200 faqe "Bruski" e Panterovit. Dhe "asgjëkundi nuk flitet për vëllezërit Zheji dhe motrën e tyre Vera që kanë dhënë kaq shumë për kulturën në këtë vend".*

Fragmenti nga "Jeta e Galileit" që po botojmë me përkthimin prej origjinalit gjermanisht nga Petro Zheji është për një lexim të raportit që koha dhe njerëzit krijojnë me "heronjtë".

----------


## Ilira2

Pa dyshim qe disa do kene problem me artikullshkruesin, po kjo eshte nje nga analizat e vetme qe gjej per librat e poliglotit Zheji. 

Kur Flasin te Medhenjte
Nga Shpetim Kelmendi


"Shënime rreth veprës studimore të Petro Zhejit, Shqipja dhe Sanskritishtja


Fatmirësisht, në historinë e trazuar të këtij vendi, ka patur e vijon të ketë individë të shquar, prania e të cilëve na ka ndihmuar e na ndihmon të ndjehemi dikushi si komb. Janë individë me zemër të madhe e mendje të gjerë, të cilët kanë ditur e dinë tia kushtojnë jetën kombit të tyre. Është fjala hiç më pak, po për individë prania e të cilëve na e nxitin në mënyrë të vetvetishme ndjenjën e krenarinsë e të vetëdijes kombëtare. Një nga këta individë është z. Petro Zheji. Për mendimin tim e, me sa kam arritur të di, edhe për mendimin e atyre pak njerëzve përnjëmend të kulturuar, z. Petro Zheji vezullon si një nga figurat më të shkëlqyera që ka nxjerrë ndonjëherë kultura shqiptare: një iluminist i madh, një rilindas i njëmendtë i epokës moderne shqiptare, një demiurg i përmasave europiane e botërore, një mendje universale e gjithëpërfshirëse, që nuk është se gjendet lehtë në kohët tona. Personalisht, e them me plot gojën se: mendja e këtij individi ka përmasa gjeniale dhe nuk përfshihet në asnjë nga sistemet aktuale të krahasimit dhe të vlerësimit, që ekzistojnë ndër mjediset kulturore shqiptare. Pra, Zheji është jashtë gare, ose përmbi garën. Shumica e njerëzve e njohin si përkthyes, sidomos si përkthyes të Don Kishotit të Servantesit. Punë e jashtëzakonshme: është e lehtë të konstatohet që e ka kapërcyer plotësisht nga ana artistikisht pjesën e parë të përkthyer nga Fan Noli. Askush nuk mund të më kundërshtojë për këtë. Për më tepër, mendoj se z. Zheji do të qe në gjendje ti rimerrte veprat e përkthyera nga Noli, duke ia dalë mbanë ti realizojë më mirë. E jo vetëm veprat e përkthyera nga Noli. E jo vetëm sa i takon përkthimit. Sepse dihet: aty ku shfaqet z. Zheji, mitet e idhujt rrëzohen në mënyrë krejt të natyrshme.

Po të lexojmë veprën e tij madhore Shqipja dhe Sanskritishtja, vërejmë se epërsia dhe veçanësia e zotit Zheji janë të padiskutueshme, por me këtë që po themi mund të bien dakord vetëm individët përnjëmend të kulturuar, të vetmit që mendojnë shqip, të vetmit që e kapërcejnë egoizmin e sëmurë dhe janë në gjendje të entusiazmon çiltërsisht për arritjet e të tjerëve. Sa për mendjengushtët, cinikët, cmirëzinjtë, mediokrit, për ata që thjesht janë të llangosur me pakëz kulturë, nuk ia vlen të merren fare në konsideratë. Jam i bindur se zoti Zheji, duke patur parasysh faktin se përmasat kulturore dhe dija e gjithanshme ia kanë zgjeruar pa masë horizontin shpirtëror, ndjen për ta keqardhje dhe dhimbsuri të sinqertë. Por epërsia e zotit Zheji ndaj studiuesve të tjerë të gjuhës shqipe, vijon të mbetet në këmbë, do apo sdo ai vetë, në mënyrë të vetvetishme e jo si qëllim më vete; si rrjedhojë e një përkushtimi thjesht e vetëm profesional dhe shkencor, e jo si pikësynim; si rezultat i paqes e jo i luftës. Dikush mund të këmbëngulë se epërsia e tij qëndron në faktin se ai njeh shumë gjuhë të huaja. E vërtetë: një njeri që lexon, fjala vjen në dhjetë gjuhë të huaja, i ngjan një deti që ushqehet nga dhjetë lumenj. Nëse lumenjtë mungojnë, deti shndërrohet në një moçal. Si rrjedhojë, gjeografia jonë studimore është përplot me moçale. Kemi jo pak frymorë që vetëquhen historiografë, gjuhëtarë, etnologë, etj, të cilët dinë vetëm një gjuhë të huaj, edhe atë sa për të komunikuar me policin e doganës. Ose hiç! Dhe, për turp, këta individë kanë goxha zë në kapitullin e shkencës sonë akademike. Normalisht, të paaftë dhe frikamanë e sidomos të paditur siç janë, këta shkenctarët e sotëm të gjuhës shkojnë mbas qerres së indoeuropianistëve dhe albanologëve të huaj, të cilët kanë bërë dikur zbulimin e madh se shqipja na rridhka nga latinishtja! Pse? Sepse këta gjuhëtarët tanë, duke mos njohur latinishten, greqishten e vjetër, sanskritishten, etj, nuk mund të kenë kurrfarë njohjeje as për limfën pellazge që rrjedh në pemën e gjuhëve indo-europiane, pemë tek e cila besojnë thjesht pse besojnë gjuhëtarët e huaj; dashtë Zoti, e inshallah e njohin mirë shqipen. Një leksion i vogël: të njohësh gjuhën shqipe nuk do të thotë të njohësh thjesht standardin zyrtar, por të njohësh gegnishten dhe të gjithë mozaikun e larmishëm të nëndialekteve të veriut e të jugut, të cilët përbëjnë një pasuri të jashtëzakonshme. I njohin? I flasin? Nuk e besoj. E, normalisht, si mundet të kuptosh se çështë shqipja, si mund ta pranosh idenë se shqipja është e stërlashtë, nëse korpusin e saj leksikor nuk je në gjendje ta krahasosh me korpusin leksikor të dhjetë gjuhëve të tjera, ose së paku të atyre gjuhëve që na u konsiderokan si mëma, halla apo teze të shqipes, si për shembull latinishtja, greqishtja e vjetër e sanskritishtja? Kush tha që injoranca nuk është argument? Është që çke me të, sepse prodhon realitet me bollëk! Në Shqipëri ka prova të pakundërshtueshme e të mjaftueshme që injoranca është argument i paepur; tekefundit, kjo është arsyeja pse gjërat shkojnë kaq mirë.

Në mënyrë të tërthortë, përmes cilësisë së veprës së tij, Petro Zheji na porosit që të bëjmë kujdes për të mos i ngatërruar shkenctarët me rrogtarët. Me këtë rast, e gjej të udhës që, disa pseudoshkenctarë, ti konsideroj stratiotë apo spahinj të shkencës së gjuhësisë. Punojnë pse paguhen. Po të mos paguhen nuk punojnë. Pse, kjo është shkenca? Ky është shkenctari?!

Petro Zheji nuk është vetëm poliglot. Mes tjerash, ai zotëron edhe dy cilësi madhore: këndvështrimin e mahnitshëm origjinal, metafizik e zanafillor, si dhe guximin për të thënë një të vërtetë që, shkenca jonë zyrtare, e ideologjizuar, e politizuar dhe e inferiorizuar siç është, nuk ka këllqe ta bëjë.


Sanskritishtja si nënbashkësi e shqipes


Homeri i quan paraardhësit tanë pellazgë hyjnorë, ndërsa të folmen e tyre e quan gjuhë të perëndive. Pra, Homeri u ka kënduar madhërishëm popullit e gjuhës sonë të lashtë, duke i himnizuar e lartësuar sa ska më. Sa i takon cilësimit të parë, ka shumë hamendje, por të gjitha hamendjet, pak a shumë, duan apo sduan një pjesë e studiuesve shqiptarë e të huaj, qendërzohen në një: Pellazgët njihen si një ndër popujt më të lashtë, origjina e të cilit humbet shumë e shumë përtej historisë. Pra, cilësimi i parë, në një mënyrë apo një tjetër, dihet. Por, kur është fjala për cilësimin e dytë, askush nuk ka ditur e as di të na sqarojë në mënyrë bindëse se, përse Homeri e ka lartësuar kështu gjuhën e pellazgëve, pra gjuhën e paraardhësve tanë të lavdishëm. Përse gjuha e pellazgëve hyjnorë ishte gjuhë e perëndive? Sigurisht, jo thjesht pse nëpërmjet kësaj gjuhe u kënduan Iliada e Odisea; jo thjesht pse përmes saj u krijua teogonia e parë në botën antike të njohur; jo thjesht se nga pellazgjishtja u krijua Kroni, Zeusi, Poseidoni, Hermesi, Rea, Demetra, etj; jo thjesht se më pas pas kjo gjuhë polli greqishten e vjetër dhe latinishten, por sepse qëndron në themel të të gjitha gjuhëve të tjera, sepse është matricë e tyre, sepse është kazani më i vjetër në të cilën janë gatuar të gjitha gjuhët e tjera.

Gjithsesi, është një njeri që na sqaron më së miri se pse pellazgjishtja është hyjnore, dhe është gjithashtu një libër që na bind në lidhje me këtë. Dihet: ky njeri është Petro Zheji. Dihet: vepra është Shqipja dhe Sanskritishtja.

Që në fillim të librit, Zheji thotë diçka që mendoj se duhet mësuar përmendësh nga gjuhëtarët tanë: Përsa i përket shqipes, megjithë meritat që kanë librat e studiuesve të huaj dhe shërbimet që i kanë sjellë disa prej tyre çështjes shqiptare, e sidomos në periudhën e Rilindjes sonë, duhet pohuar se ato lënë shumë për të dëshiruar. Përgjithësisht, duke lexuar këto studime, bindesh përherë e më tepër se për shqipen mund të flasin me siguri të plotë vetëm shqiptarët.

Diku tjetër, duke trajtuar gabimet dhe keqkuptimet e G. Majerit, i cili e nxjerr shqipen borxhleshë dhe huamarrëse të gjuhëve të tjera, Zheji, mbasi shprehet shqipja shquhet si huadhënëse e jo si huamarrëse, citon dhe shprehjen e thukët që Çabej ka thënë në lidhje me gjuhëtarin gjerman: Në këtë mënyrë, ky dijetar spati mundësi ta rrokte gjuhën shqipe prej trungu, por e rroku prej degësh.

Në Shqipja dhe Sanskritishtja, sa i takon tezës së lashtësisë zanafillore të gjuhës shqipe, Zheji e shpërfaq veten vazhdues të denjë të dijetarëve të Rilindjes shqiptare, si: Jeronim de Rada, Sami Frashëri, F. Bilotta, V. Pasha, Naim Frashëri, K. Kristoforidhit, etj. Duke u bazuar në dijet e tyre, por ndonjëherë edhe në mënyrë profetike, rilindasit pohuan njëzëshëm që gjuha shqipe është shumë e lashtë dhe mëmë e greqishtes dhe e latinishtes. Përgjithësisht pohuan, por nuk argumentuan. Ai që argumenton në mënyrë thellësisht shkencore është Petro Zheji. Ai beson plotësisht në pikëpamjen e rilindasve, dhe i përvishet punës, duke arritur ti vërtetojë, ashtu siç Shlimani besoi fjalët e Homerit dhe arriti të zbulonte Trojën. Sigurisht, krahasimi çalon shumë sa i takon kriterit të profesionalizmit, sepse Zheji është një gjuhëtar klasi, ndërsa Shlimani një arkeolog diletant. Gjithsesi, kemi të bëjmë me dy zbulime të mëdha, të cilat mbështeteshin në dy dëshmi fjalësh, të pandehura si hipotetike.

Për gati një shekull të tërë, studiuesit e mëvonshëm vijuan të mendonin se këndvështrimi i rilindasve tanë në lidhje me lashtësinë e gjuhës shqipe, i kishte bazat në nevojën urgjente për të rimëkëmbur vetëdijen dhe krenarinë kombëtare tek shqiptarët, pra në sajimin e një iluzioni që do ndihmonte në çlirimin shpirtëror dhe kombëtar. Por nuk është kështu. Iluzioni ka të bëjë me studiuesit e mëvonshëm, ndërsa rilindasit thonin të vërtetën e vetëm të vërtetën. Petro Zheji na bind për këtë, në nivelin më të epërm shkencor, duke shtuar se shqipja nuk brendashkruan veç greqishten e latinishten dhe gjuhët që derivojnë prej tyre, por gjer dhe sanskritishten, gjuhën e indianëve të lashtë, gjuhë që konsiderohet më e vjetra. Ai merr njëqint fjalë sanskritishte dhe u vë përballë njëqint fjalë shqipe.

Për mungesë hapësire, po paraqesim vetëm disa prej tyre:

Sanskr. Shqip

varga varg

vatsa viç

vatsa vit, vjet

bhara barra

antara antar

ulka yllka

krimi krimbi

arya ari

lipsu lypës

lap llap

vrana e vrame, vrânë

koça ****

tris trish

cud cyt

tata tata

Ngjashmëria është e pabesueshme. Ma merr mendja se, në këtë rast, studiuesit seriozë nënqeshin e zgërdhihen, duke thënë se ngjashmëria është normale, duke qenë se është fjala për dy gjuhë indoeuropiane. Nënqeshin e zgërdhihen Por Petro Zheji ua ngrin nënqeshjen e zgërdhimjen në buzë, kur shpjegon se rrënjët e fjalëve rezultojnë shqipe, se rrënjët e fjalëve kanë kuptim vetëm në gjuhën shqipe, se vetëm shqipja është në gjendje ti ndajë në struktura elementare semantike e tu japë domethënie! Sidomos kur është fjala për fjalët e përbëra sanskritishte, të cilat kanë vlerë kuptimore ashtu siç janë, teksa të zbërthyera në elementë më të thjeshtë nuk thonë asgjë në këtë gjuhë. Ai na bind se fjalët rrënjëse të shqipes ndërfuten në gjuhët e tjera duke formuar fjalë, të cilave gabimisht e qëllimisht u mohohet çertifikata shqiptare. Në procesin e tij të krahasimit me shqipen, Zheji përfshin për ilustrim edhe gjuhë të tjera si latinishtja, frëngjishtja, gjermanishtja, italishtja, etj., dhe këtë e bën e bën me liri e aftësi mbresëlënëse.

Zheji merr në shqyrtim disa fjalë kyçe, të cilat i gjen të pranishme në shumë gjuhë të tjera. Përshembull, kemi operatorin da, dmth daj, me da, me nda, i cili është i barazvlefshëm si në shqip ashtu dhe në sanskritisht. Ky operator që në shqip bën damun, në frëngjisht krijon donner, në gjermanisht. Po nga ky operator i lirë krijohen në frëngjisht fjalët damner = dënoj, mallkoj; condamner, dommage = në shqip, dam, në latinisht damnus, në italisht danno, fjalë që në të gjitha rastet lidhen me idenë e ndarjes. Në gjermanisht verdammt = i damë, demon, i dënuar, i mallkuar, që në shqip reduktohet kësisoj:

verdammt = verdammen = ver + dammen = bër + damun. Në vijim të kësaj logjike, rezulton se edhe fjala demonos = demon, djall përmban idenë e ndarjes, ndarjes nga e tëra, nga Zoti. Demon = Damun (i damun, i damë, i ndamë). Operatori da, është i lirë vetëm tek shqipja dhe sanskritishtja. Për ta përforcue edhe më faktin se bëhet fjalë për konceptin e ndarjes, Zheji i referohet edhe asaj që Mefistofeli thotë për veten tek Fausti i Gëtes: Ich bin ein Teil des Teiles/ Der in Anfag ein Ganzes ëar, vargje që i përkthen kështu në shqip: Unë jam një pjesë e asaj pjese/ që në krye një e tërë ish.

Gjuhët më të lashta të njerëzimit janë monosilabike, kjo dihet, por z. Zheji, ndryshe nga çmendojnë shumë gjuhëtarë shqiptarë e të huaj, na thotë se shqipja është një sistem i tillë gjuhësor, ku edhe një silabë e vetme mund të merret si njësi semantike (sememë), domethënë është një sistem i tillë gjuhësor në të cilin ekzistojnë dimensionet më të shkurtëra të sememave.

Kjo që shpall z. Zheji, i jep fund çdo ideje sipas së cilës krijimi i monosilabave është një fenomen i rastësishëm. Duke marrë në shqyrtim bashkëtingëlloret p dhe d, kemi:

p + a = pa (me pa)

p + i = pi (me pi)

p + o = po (me pohue)

dhe:

d + a = da (me da)

d + o = do (me dashtë)

d + i = di (me ditë)

d + y = dy (dy, numër)

Nisur nga kjo, buthton edhe më tepër ideja e z. Zheji, që: sistemi i gjuhës shqipe e përfshin atë të gjuhës sanskritishte, e pra, rrjedhimisht, është më i lashtë nga ai.

Z. Petro Zheji na bind në mënyrë të padiskutueshme se fjalët e parme shqipe, rrënjëse, kuptohet gjithmonë njërrokëshe, siç janë da (ndá) gur, ar, yll, e mjaft të tjera si këto, janë fjalë jo vetëm zanafillore të ligjërimit njerëzor, të cilat patën shtrirje dhe ndikim në formimin e shumë e shumë fjalëve të tjera në gjuhët e krijuara më vonë, janë fjalë me karakter të qartë mistik e hyjnor. Le të marrim vetëm shembullin e fjalës gur, e cila në shqip, përveç nocioneve të njohur, ka edhe shumë kuptime të tjera, figurative dhe mistike. Operatorin gur e gjejmë në një mizëri fjalësh të gjuhëve të tjera. Përdorimi i këtij operatori të lirë në shqip, në gjuhët e tjera rezulton krejt mekanik. Kjo pasi çelësi i njëmendtë i kuptimeve të tij është vetëm në gjuhën shqipe. Nga fjala e parme gur krijohen fjalët prejardhura e të përbëra: guru, giri (guru, sanskr), gravis, gravidus (i rëndë, lat), e vijojnë me radhë: gorà, grud, granica, grus, gruft, greis, gram, Graal, grab, grave, gravel, grief, grembo, gero, geras, giurare, guarire, gar, gor, gorm, gärive, gurestan, gärdäne, guranz, gordojh, etj, etj, një plim i vërtetë fjalësh të huaja që kanë si rrënjë fjalën shqipe, gur. E njejta gjë ndodh edhe me fjalët ar, yll, etj. Fjalët e prejardhura nga këta operatorë, të lirë vetëm në shqip, Zheji i zbërthen në mënyrë të mahnitshme. Nën dritën e vështrimit tejet shkencor të Zhejit, na zbulohet vlera sakrale e kuptimeve fillimore të këtyre fjalëve monosilabike, duke dalë në pah edhe arsyeja se pse Homeri e quante gjuhë të perëndive. Kësisoj, Zheji na shpërfaq mrekullinë e njëmendtë të rolit parak të shqipes, duke ia rikthyer asaj dinjitetin e një gjuhe mëmë, të nëpërkëmbur deri më sot nga shumë studiues diletantë, apo mosnjohës të gjuhës shqipe.


*Heshtja e bukur e të mëdhenjve
*

Në rrethin e ngushtë të miqve të mi, z. Petro Zheji është një mit, shembulli i asaj që duhet të jemi: një punëtor i heshtur i fjalës, një idealist i madh që qëndron përtej çdo tollovie mediatike, një demiurg, një dijetar i madh që e koncepton dijen si një dhuratë të Zotit, si paqe të thellë shpirtërore e jo si luftë për të dalë mbi të tjerët. Ai nuk përpiqet të dalë mbi të tjerët, por në mënyrë të thjeshtë, të pavërejtshme e sidomos të vetvetishme, ai qëndron në një majë ku askush që i përket kësaj epoke nuk mbërrin. Është përnjëmend rast i rrallë: çdo punë që bëri dhe bën, rezultoi dhe rezulton e shkëlqyer. Nuk kemi asnjë figurë të kulturës, që krahas gjërave të mrekullueshme, të mos ketë bërë edhe gjëra që duhen harruar. Por mund të thuhet me plot gojën: Petro Zheji bën përjashtim.

Por, mjerisht, ai që del nga rreshti, ai që refuzon të jetë ushtar, ai që bën diferencën me të tjerët, ai që bën përjashtim, përfundon të jetë i përjashtuar! I përjashtuar nga përkujdesja dhe vëmendja. Por z. Petro Zheji është njeri i urtë. E të urtët nuk kanë nevojë për përkujdesje dhe vëmendje, sepse përkujdesjen dhe vëmendjen ata nuk i kërkojnë por i blatojnë: i blatojnë për kulturën, për gjuhën, për dijen dhe për rritjen shpirtërore e morale të kombit të tyre. Këta individë nuk janë pasuri, por pasuria e një vendi. Këta individë nuk kanë nevojë për ne, por sa turp që ne nuk kemi nevojë për ta!

Zotërinë tonë të madh, Petro Zhejin, nuk e njoh. Nuk kam folur kurrë me të, nuk e kam takuar kurrë, e madje nuk e kam parë kurrë as si fizionomi. Me gjasë, mund të kem kaluar ndonjëherë pranë tij, dhe më vjen keq nëse nuk e kam ditur që pranë meje po kalon një njeri i madh. E me gjasë, në ato çaste kam qenë duke menduar se njerëzit tanë të mëdhenj janë kaq të pakët, por megjithatë nuk dimë ti çmojmë. Ata janë të mëdhenj pavarësisht nëse ne arrijmë ti vëmë re apo jo. Por, nëse përnjëmend duam ti njohim ata, jemi ne ata që duhet të rriten. Dhe, atëherë, dashuria dhe respekti që do të kishim për njerëz të mëdhenj si Petro Zheji, do të shfaqej si mënyra më e mirë e dashurisë për veten"

----------


## Baptist

O ti COPY-PASTE ditirambesh te turpit te gazetarise se nivelit "Urime dhe Pershendetje" nga fshati afer nje katundi tjeter. 

Mjaft -  me -  se -  na - lo - dhe 
k u p t o n ? 


(dijme ne te 'surf'ojme internetin - se paku 1 dekade te plote para teje) 


p.s.:
Ju te kombinatit "rruza ne pe" paskeni harruar te beni nje llogari akoma me gjeniale: per  llogaritur sa shkronja te perkthyera ka gjithsej; gjithe koj (x) here tirazhet; dhe tere kjo  shumezuar me deshtimet ne shtyp, - he, he nuk ia keni idene se c'shifer do te rezultonte. dhe per fund shumezuar me yjet ne qiell.


Dhe "asgjëkundi nuk flitet për vëllezërit Zheji dhe motrën e tyre Vera që kanë dhënë kaq shumë për kulturën në këtë vend".

E as qe do te flitet per pika dhe presje. Mbase per arsye se nuk dinim se veprat maten me shumezim te kopjeve e miliarda miliarda perroje te pashuara pikash e presjesh ne teperice

----------


## BARAT

> Cfare veprash paska bere i madhi,... i stermadhi,... i madherishmi,... i paarritshmi ? 
> - Ka perkthyer nje liber te perkthyer?!!
> 
> Pune per respekt, por a s'eshte edhe kjo nje pune e cila, do ... 
> 
> [ ...do te na fuste ne nje teme tjeter akoma me te merzitshme se mburrjet per autoritet te nje gjeje qe autoritet nuk ka, e aq me pak utilizimin e ketij autoriteti fiktiv si force argumentative per te firmosur nebuloza lajthitjesh neper tym dhe mjegull nxitimthi per t'ia futur presh me bindjen se po fluturon larte mbi re, - ne vend  se te hidhen gure themelesh argumentuese te cilat mbase dikur vone ndoshta dhe do te mund t'i siguronin pak 'autoritet' konkret dhe s'do te kete nevoje per enveristet te dalin me transparenca larte e larte forumit duke thirrur "poshte arsyeja", "liri preshit", "kujte i interesojne argumentet - duam presh", "presh dhe televizion publik", ndoshta edhe LSI, 7 Juli, e Mira M..., ..., etj]
> 
> Apo "pse tall bigen djalo?"
> 
> ...


Nuk e quaj une mjeshterisht. Nuk kam tagër per kete gje. Eshte thjesht citim.
Realisht edhe mua me duket si spanjisht...
Ndonje te re nga plani antishqiptar me petulla aziatike, a ka?
Deri ne te kundert nuk ia vlen me te merremi me diskutime fruta-perimesh.
Ju jeni i mirepritur qe te argumentoni cdo gje. Jam lexues i rregullt (thuajse) i FSH dhe do e lexoja me shume qejf tezen tuaj mbi prejardhjen e Universit por dhe te shqiptareve.

Suksese ne punen krijuese

----------

